# 2 sweeties in Louisiana need help



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

There are 2 Maltese mixes in La.that need help. Unfortunately since they aren't purebreds SCMR can't take them, (normally we would but we are to full.) So if anyone knows anyone that help these babies please contact them. See below
Cross posting encouraged!

Is there anyone that can help these two little girls?

call Ashley at the West Bank shelter at 504-349-5111, they will spay, one has a bad eye, the other chronic ear and skin condition


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jul 22 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808770


> There are 2 Maltese mixes in La.that need help. Unfortunately since they aren't purebreds SCMR can't take them, (normally we would but we are to full.) So if anyone knows anyone that help these babies please contact them. See below
> Cross posting encouraged!
> 
> Is there anyone that can help these two little girls?
> ...


oh Cindy I wish I could take in a few more!!!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Jul 23 2009, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809128


> QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jul 22 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808770





> There are 2 Maltese mixes in La.that need help. Unfortunately since they aren't purebreds SCMR can't take them, (normally we would but we are to full.) So if anyone knows anyone that help these babies please contact them. See below
> Cross posting encouraged!
> 
> Is there anyone that can help these two little girls?
> ...


oh Cindy I wish I could take in a few more!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
the one one the top looks like my Kaia


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm sad to say we haven't found anyone to help these two.  I really wish people would be more responsible pet owners and care for their pets for their life time :angry: I wish we could save them all.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jul 23 2009, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809210


> I'm sad to say we haven't found anyone to help these two.  I really wish people would be more responsible pet owners and care for their pets for their life time :angry: I wish we could save them all.[/B]


 I so agree!!! I'll call and ask around and see if there is anyone Do you know the ages of them?


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Jul 24 2009, 12:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809228


> QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jul 23 2009, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809210





> I'm sad to say we haven't found anyone to help these two.  I really wish people would be more responsible pet owners and care for their pets for their life time :angry: I wish we could save them all.[/B]


 I so agree!!! I'll call and ask around and see if there is anyone Do you know the ages of them?
[/B][/QUOTE]
I fon't know their ages....but we may be out of time....


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jul 24 2009, 06:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809250


> QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Jul 24 2009, 12:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809228





> QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jul 23 2009, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809210





> I'm sad to say we haven't found anyone to help these two.  I really wish people would be more responsible pet owners and care for their pets for their life time :angry: I wish we could save them all.[/B]


 I so agree!!! I'll call and ask around and see if there is anyone Do you know the ages of them?
[/B][/QUOTE]
I fon't know their ages....but we may be out of time....
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am going to call as soon as they open I may be able to take one !! I LOVE THE FIRST ONE


----------

